# So, who does stenciling?



## dragon-fox (Jul 10, 2007)

just wondering how many of you out there has done, or is doing stenciling?

Ive done it, its pretty fun, and not all that hard. Im thinking i may make it my main medium of art eventually


----------



## dragon-fox (Jul 10, 2007)

oops. i think i posted this in the wrong forum.... oh well


----------



## Muse (Jul 10, 2007)

Aww, man, and here I was hoping there was going to be a Furry Stenciler's Convention somewhere.


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Jul 10, 2007)

omg.. wrong section! D8


----------

